# The people here are fantastic



## Jelly (Feb 28, 2012)

My tank before meeting Will tonight:










My tank after meeting Will, buying some stuff from him and using all his pointer:










I really appreciate the time he took to help me out. I've only been doing the fish tank thing for a couple months.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

awee yea will is very awesome


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Awe Shucks!


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

PS, spread the Ludwigia repens out some, so theres a couple inches between stems. this will help light get down to the bottom.


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol yea hes a sweetheart


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

This is soooo gonna go to his head! 



mrobson said:


> lol yea hes a sweetheart


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

carmenh said:


> This is soooo gonna go to his head!


LOL, fine then, all forthcoming compliments shall come in the form of Jack Daniels and Cokes. (go to my gut!)


----------

